# Charity Research in Canada?



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

I've read a couple of articles on charitable donation in the US over the years, and I know there are several watch dogs (like http://www.charitynavigator.org/ and http://www.charitywatch.org/) as well as some criteria for assessing the efficiency of the charities (e.g. 75% should go to the cause). I even remember reading a fairly detailed tutorials on what the administrative expenses, executive compensations, etc. should be based on charity categories (alas, I don't remember where I read this.)

My questions are:
1. Do we have a similar charity watch organizations in Canada?
2. Are the standards for assessing charities in the US applicable in Canada?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## calrest (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, I find some interesting articles about the cultural and social charities in Canada. Maybe you can find out needed information there.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The Money Sense magazine publishes annual charity analysis.
They evaluate all the factors you listed, and more.
Either Google for it or visit a local library to look through the last 7 - 10 issues.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

here's the moneysense list Harold mentioned http://www.moneysense.ca/2011/09/15/the-2011-charity-100/


----------

